# Argos 747 - Extras and Price List



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

I have a brochure for the Argos 747. Is there anyone who has a current Extras and Price List please?

Thanks


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi

We're about to collect our 747 in a couple of weeks. We don't have a specific price list for extras, but we are having a few put on, if you tell me what you want I might be able to help with prices.

Kirsty


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

Willows18 said:


> Hi
> 
> We're about to collect our 747 in a couple of weeks. We don't have a specific price list for extras, but we are having a few put on, if you tell me what you want I might be able to help with prices.
> 
> Kirsty


Thanks Kirsty. When I was at a dealership looking over the 747, I was given a brochure and told that they had run out of the extras price list. I assumed it was 'menu' type paper for spare wheels etc. Perhaps I misunderstood. For most extras (satelite/internet, inverter/charger, alarm systems etc) I am going to go to an independant supplier/fitter. I think nearer my purchase time, I will get quotes from a few dealers to get their price for a base price.

Good luck with your MH.


----------

